# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Beli Koi >  WTB: RDF (Rotary Drum) KC 15 / 30

## chelson

Halo Koi Hobbyist.

Saya sedang mencari RDF  KC 15 / 30 bekas dengan catatan Fungsi Normal tampa Kerusakn. 

Jika ada, Tolong Contact saya di:
0821 5694 6836

----------

